# Monitorização Clima Global e Teleconexões 2016



## Orion (18 Fev 2016 às 18:30)

*Links úteis:*

*Clima Global*
- NOAA National Climatic Data Center (NCDC)
- NASA Goddard Institute for Space Studies (GISS)
- Remote Sensing Systems (RSS)
- University of Alabama in Huntsville (UAH)
- TCC World Climate

*NAO - Oscilação Atlântico Norte*
- NOAA Climate Prediction Center - NAO (North Atlantic Oscillation)
- North Atlantic Oscillation
- The Arctic Oscillation (AO) and the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO)
- North Atlantic Oscillation

*AO - Oscilação Ártico*
- Climate Prediction Center - Arctic Oscillation
- The Arctic Oscillation (AO) and the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO)
- Arctic Oscillation (AO) time series

*ENSO - El Nino-Oscilação Sul*
- NOOA Climate Prediction Center - El Niño / Southern Oscillation (ENSO)
- BOM Australia Seasonal Outlooks ENSO Wrap-Up

*AAO Oscilação Antártica*
- Antarctic Oscillation - Climate Prediction Center

*PNA Padrão Pacífico-América do Norte*
- Climate Prediction Center - Pacific/North American Pattern

*MJO Oscilação Madden Julian*
- Climate Prediction Center - Madden Julian Oscillation
- Wikipedia Madden–Julian oscillation


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2016 às 18:30)




----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2016 às 18:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mar 2016 às 18:50)

*FEVEREIRO DESTE ANO FOI O MAIS QUENTE DA HISTÓRIA*

17 MARÇO 2016 // NUNO NORONHA // NOTÍCIAS // SAPO COM AFP

As temperaturas subiram acima do normal em todo o mundo no mês passado, colocando-o como o fevereiro mais quente desde o início dos registos, informou na quinta-feira a Administração Nacional Oceânica e Atmosférica (NOAA) dos Estados Unidos.




créditos: EPA/ARNO BURGI
Depois de janeiro ter sido considerado o mais quente de sempre, fevereiro também bateu recordes.

"A temperatura média global nas superfícies terrestres e oceânicas em fevereiro de 2016 foi a mais alta para um mês de fevereiro no registo realizado pela NOAA desde 1880", indicou o organismo em um comunicado.



"Foi o aumento médio mais elevado nos 1.646 meses registados", explicou.
http://lifestyle.sapo.pt/saude/noti...reiro-deste-ano-foi-o-mais-quente-da-historia


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2016 às 17:24)

http://library.wmo.int/pmb_ged/wmo_1167_en.pdf


----------



## Orion (1 Abr 2016 às 17:36)




----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2016 às 20:23)

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/sotc/summary-info/global/201603


----------



## james (13 Mai 2016 às 01:04)

Segundo um instituto norte americano que estuda estes fenómenos, a probabilidade do fenómeno " La Nina " ter início já no próximo Verão aumentou 50% nas últimas semanas.


----------



## Orion (19 Mai 2016 às 21:34)

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/sotc/summary-info


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2016 às 20:19)




----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2016 às 19:36)

https://twitter.com/NASA/status/755447501889630208


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Ago 2016 às 12:21)

Neste ano de 2016 estamos a bater recordes no que diz respeito às temperaturas globais.
Em particular o mês de julho foi o mais quente em 136 anos de recolha de dados (desde 1880).

Mapa das anomalias registadas relativamente ao triénio 1951-1980:






Nesta próxima figura observam-se as anomalias globais mensais da temperatura, relativamente aos anos de 1980-2015:






Fonte: Nasa earthobservatory

Globalmente, também os primeiros 6 meses do ano levaram a que se tornassem os mais quentes desde 1880, tornando esta metade do ano a mais quente desde que começaram os registos modernos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 22:42)

Scientists focused on Antarctica have been keenly observing the rapid progression of a large crack on the ice. The crack on Larsen C, one of the world's greatest ice shelves found on the northern major ice shelf of the Antarctic Peninsula, is growing to around 350 kilometers. This is as wide as Delaware, according to reports.

http://www.natureworldnews.com/articles/27384/20160824/huge-crack-spreading-antarctica-ice-shelf.htm





*A widening 80 mile crack*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...s-biggest-ice-shelves/?utm_term=.83e182f9bd08


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2016 às 23:17)

Aristocrata disse:


> Nesta próxima figura observam-se as anomalias globais mensais da temperatura, relativamente aos anos de 1980-2015:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A beleza dos gráficos é que a sua aparência incita reações muito diferentes (60ºF = +- 15.5ºC)...











... e as que as escalas utilizadas podem vastamente 'modificar' os resultados. Não deixa de ser interessante as grandes mudanças que podem advir de pequenas alterações 

*Why did Earth’s surface temperature stop rising in the past decade? *

https://www.climate.gov/news-features/climate-qa/why-did-earth’s-surface-temperature-stop-rising-past-decade

A ciência às vezes é bem tramada


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2016 às 23:45)




----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2016 às 22:11)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia.../media/noticias/textos/clima-agosto-2016.html


----------

